# Season Pass for a show on any channel



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

While looking over my friend's Mediacom DVR, I noticed that for their "season pass", you have the option of recording every episode on any channel. A TiVo can't unless you make separate passes.

I'd like to see that as an option.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

An autorecord wishlist will do just that.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't want a wishlist. I want to do it as a standard Season Pass gosh darn it!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Wishlist = Season Pass on every channel 

So Heck Yes you want a Wishlist


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

Well it requires more steps than the Mediacom DVR takes.

I guess I'll have to switch over to Mediacom and give up TiVo.*



*The statement was a joke, as I'll not be leaving TiVo anytime soon. Unlike others on here, I don't need to threaten switching over everytime I don't see something my way. However, the fact remains that I want this option. I don't want to set up a wishlist. I just want to be able to select a show, and have TiVo record all of it's airing regardless of the channel. I don't want to have to spell out the entire title in a wishlist. I don't want other shows to record, which can occur due to the nature of a wishlist.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes I see your point at times Wishlist can give you back programs that you did not intend for it to pick up.... Just an FYI you can suggest that here for future software upgrades

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?

but be clear as to why because if not they will say "Hey we do that with Wishlists"


----------

